# Thread watched



## Fat Lars (22 Nov 2021)

Just noticed after a I posted on a thread that an eye appeared which denotes thread watched. As I couldn't be certain that it wasn't already there; before posting on another thread I checked to see if there was an eye or not. No eye so I posted and an eye appeared. Who is watching me and why?


----------



## Fat Lars (22 Nov 2021)

Doh. Just worked out that as it's a thread I've posted on then by posting I've registered an interest in that thread and it's for my benefit so as to get notifications when another member posts on it. Sorry for the paranoia


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## MartinQ (22 Nov 2021)

Fat Lars said:


> Just noticed after a I posted on a thread that an eye appeared which denotes thread watched. As I couldn't be certain that it wasn't already there; before posting on another thread I checked to see if there was an eye or not. No eye so I posted and an eye appeared. Who is watching me and why?



Big brother, obviously.


----------

